# 2006-2007 Schedule.



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

*Sticky this mods so while during the season when people want to know who we'll play, they can come here*

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tr><td><strong>Oct</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 10</td><td>@ NO/Okla. City Preseason</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 12</td><td>Sacramento Preseason</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 14</td><td>@ Milwaukee Preseason</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 17</td><td>Houston Preseason</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 19</td><td>Milwaukee Preseason</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 21</td><td>Washington Preseason</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 25</td><td>@ Cleveland Preseason</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td height="21">  Fri 27</td><td>@ San Antonio Preseason</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Nov</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 2</td><td>San Antonio</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 4</td><td>@ Houston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 6</td><td>Golden State</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 8</td><td>@ L. A. Clippers</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 9</td><td>@ Phoenix</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 12</td><td>@ Portland</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 14</td><td>Chicago</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 17</td><td>@ Memphis</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 18</td><td>Memphis</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 20</td><td>@ Charlotte</td><td>6:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 21</td><td>Washington</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 24</td><td>@ San Antonio</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 25</td><td>NO/Okla. City</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 27</td><td>Minnesota</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 29</td><td>Toronto</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Dec</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 1</td><td>Sacramento</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 4</td><td>@ Washington</td><td>6:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 5</td><td>@ New Jersey</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 7</td><td>Detroit</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 9</td><td>Denver</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 11</td><td>@ Utah</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 13</td><td>L. A. Lakers</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 15</td><td>Philadelphia</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 16</td><td>@ NO/Okla. City
New Orleans Arena </td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 18</td><td>@ Sacramento</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 20</td><td>@ Seattle</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 22</td><td>L. A. Clippers</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 26</td><td>Charlotte</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 28</td><td>Phoenix</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 30</td><td>NO/Okla. City</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 31</td><td>@ Denver</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Jan</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 2</td><td>Seattle</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 4</td><td>Indiana</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 5</td><td>@ San Antonio</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 7</td><td>@ L. A. Lakers</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 9</td><td>@ Utah</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 10</td><td>Portland</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 12</td><td>@ Indiana</td><td>6:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 14</td><td>@ Toronto</td><td>12:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 16</td><td>Houston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 18</td><td>L. A. Lakers</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 21</td><td>@ Miami</td><td>12:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 23</td><td>@ Orlando</td><td>6:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 25</td><td>@ Chicago</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 27</td><td>Sacramento</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 30</td><td>Seattle</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 31</td><td>@ Memphis</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Feb</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 3</td><td>Minnesota</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 7</td><td>Memphis</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 9</td><td>Houston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 11</td><td>@ Philadelphia</td><td>5:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 13</td><td>@ Milwaukee</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 15</td><td>@ Houston</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 22</td><td>Miami</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 24</td><td>Denver</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 26</td><td>Atlanta</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 27</td><td>@ Minnesota</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Mar</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 1</td><td>Cleveland</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 3</td><td>Orlando</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 6</td><td>New Jersey</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 11</td><td>@ L. A. Lakers</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 12</td><td>@ Golden State</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 14</td><td>Phoenix</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 16</td><td>Boston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 18</td><td>@ Detroit</td><td>2:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 20</td><td>@ New York</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 21</td><td>@ Cleveland</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 23</td><td>@ Boston</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 25</td><td>@ Atlanta</td><td>1:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 27</td><td>@ NO/Okla. City</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 28</td><td>Milwaukee</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 30</td><td>New York</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Apr</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 1</td><td>@ Phoenix</td><td>2:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 3</td><td>@ Sacramento</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 6</td><td>@ Denver</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 7</td><td>Portland</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 9</td><td>L. A. Clippers</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 11</td><td>@ Minnesota</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 13</td><td>Utah</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 15</td><td>San Antonio</td><td>12:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 17</td><td>@ Golden State</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 18</td><td>@ Seattle</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr></table>


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

They do not help us out in the first few games. Whoa..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gada love that opening night :cheers: 

And Gambino, you think ya'll got it bad. Check out the spurs rodeo road trip this season!

Thu 1	@ Phoenix 9:30pm	
Wed 7	@ Washington 6:00pm 
Fri 9	@ Orlando 6:00pm
Sun 11	@ Miami 12:00pm	
Tue 13	@ New Jersey 6:30pm	
Wed 14	@ Detroit 6:30pm

Are they insane? :curse:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ouch. Yeah, that is pretty bad for yall. 3 years ago looking at that same schedule, that would be easy, because the East was bad. Nowadays, the east is much much better and you have the defending world champs in there. Usually on your rodeo trip, you play on the west I assumed, right?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rodeo trip = Texas


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Usually on your rodeo trip, you play on the west I assumed, right?


Nah, it's a mixture of east and west.

Here's last year's:

Mon 30	@ Utah Jazz	
Wed 1	@ Portland Trail Blazers
Thu 2	@ Golden State Warriors
Wed 8	@ Toronto Raptors
Fri 10	@ New Jersey Nets
Sun 12	@ Indiana Pacers
Mon 13	@ Cleveland Cavaliers
Wed 15	@ Philadelphia 76ers

Compared to the teams we're facing this year, the teams were much easier. We did have two more games than this year though, and ironically, we only loss the last two, and due to nothing more than just being down right tired.

I still would much rather have last year's schedule for the trip than this year. I really just can't see the spurs winning any of those last three.

I may hate the rodeo road trip, but I just love that first game of the season. Ganna be one hell of a fun night. What's also interesting to note is that one of the very last games for both of us is against eachother. Looks like it's ganna be another rat race to the end of the season for that number 1 seed. Just the way I like it :biggrin: 



M F F L said:


> Rodeo trip = Texas


What?


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Rodeo trip = Texas


Miami Heat are going to see some bad results for them when they play the Mavericks on national tv :banana:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Looking forward to December 13th. :cheers:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I bet you are I'm lookin forward to the first game


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

all i want is a division tital and a nba finals victory


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just realized that Dallas has a ton of nationally televised games!

:clap:

p.s. I just reformatted the schedule so it's easier to read.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Looking forward to December 13th. :cheers:


So am I Shady, *SO AM I!* :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NBA Calendar
Aug. 31, 2006

Until Sept. 3 - FIBA men's world championship (Sapporo and Saitama, Japan)

Sept. 8 - Hall of Fame enshrinement (Springfield, Mass.).
*
Oct. 2 - Players report to their teams no earlier than 11 a.m. (local time)

Oct. 3 - Training camps open.

Oct. 5 - Start of the preseason schedule.

Oct. 30 - Rosters set for opening day, 6 p.m. EST.

Oct. 31 - Start of the 2006-07 regular season.*

AP NEWS
The Associated Press News Service

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9629686


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gambino said:


> They do not help us out in the first few games. Whoa..


Why yes, it is Gambino...It really is. 0-3..pathetic. :curse:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I actually used this thread, in case you were thinking it was useless.

Me, on the other hand...:sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

A few big games coming up for us that I'm looking forward to. 

*December 9th vs Nuggets*
Nuggets are playing well and Carmelo is leading the league in scoring..... should be a good game. Don't see us losing this one though. 

*December 11th @ Utah*
Could very well be a playoff match-up. 2 of the best teams in the league. They handled SAS and I'm sure they will be confident that they can take us down too. Boozer vs Dirk should be interesting. 

*December 13th vs Lakers*
I think we learned our lesson about Kobe last year, shutting him down after he dropped 61 on us. The Lakers have a good record, but I think that it is quite mis-leading seeing how 75% of their games have been on their home floor thus far. 

*December 18th @ Kings*
Artest already said he wasn't going to forget the @ss whooping they received in Dallas so this re-match in Arco should be a fun one. I'm sure RonRon will decide to get physical. For some reason I'm expecting a few T's in this one. 

*December 22nd vs Clippers*
They spanked us earlier in the year while we were reeling off our losing streak so I'm sure that will be a driving factor in this W. The Clips are struggling.

*December 28th vs Suns*
Our 12 game streak started in PHX but they have turned their ship around just like we have. Both teams should be playing at their peak by then and should be another potential playoff match up. Would like to see Dirk drop 50 ala the WCF's last year.

All but 2 of those are on our home court, so I like our chances of pulling out W's on most of them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *December 11th @ Utah*
> Could very well be a playoff match-up. 2 of the best teams in the league. They handled SAS and I'm sure they will be confident that they can take us down too. Boozer vs Dirk should be interesting.
> 
> *December 13th vs Lakers*
> ...


Those three would be what I am concerned about.

Game with UTA obviously would be a battle for 1st in Western Conference, but it's not a "must win" since UTA still has to visit AAC before the season ends.

Kobe and LAL don't really care if they are playing on their home court or not. Kobe has always had Dallas' numbers, so it will be interesting to see how well Devean George handles his former teammate.

Suns don't care much about home court advantage either. Amare killed Dallas during the playoff series 2 years ago, so it will be interesting to see if the "new" Dallas defense can contain this guy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Kobe and LAL don't really care if they are playing on their home court or not. Kobe has always had Dallas' numbers, so it will be interesting to see how well Devean George handles his former teammate.


Maybe Kobe doesn't, but I'm pretty sure that the other guys do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Maybe Kobe doesn't, but I'm pretty sure that the other guys do.


That's true, but if Kobe can dump 62 points on Dallas in 3 quarters BY HIMSELF, who cares about the other players. LOL.....

Considering Kobe has been so un-selfish this year, you have a point there.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am pretty sure they won't put boozer on dirk, they will either put AK or Okur on Dirk. Boozer vs Dirk would be too big of a mismatch because of how big dirk is and how he can take boozer out of the paint (boozers strong part of the game (rebounding))


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I am pretty sure they won't put boozer on dirk, they will either put AK or Okur on Dirk. Boozer vs Dirk would be too big of a mismatch because of how big dirk is and how he can take boozer out of the paint (boozers strong part of the game (rebounding))


Nice sig.

You are on a mission, aren't you? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I am pretty sure they won't put boozer on dirk, they will either put AK or Okur on Dirk. Boozer vs Dirk would be too big of a mismatch because of how big dirk is and how he can take boozer out of the paint (boozers strong part of the game (rebounding))


Seems like they've used Okur in the past with some success...if I was Sloan (I'd get a nose job) and I'd keep Boozer and AK47 inside - they're both pretty strong, especially AK47's shot blocking ability.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nice sig.
> 
> You are on a mission, aren't you? :biggrin:


Just shows how underrated he was, he is now leading in MVP rankings on NBA.com.



xray said:


> Seems like they've used Okur in the past with some success...if I was Sloan (I'd get a nose job) and I'd keep Boozer and AK47 inside - they're both pretty strong, especially AK47's shot blocking ability.


That is what Sloan has done, he has moved Okur to the outside and it allows Boozer to dominate inside.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...This is ridiculous. We have to play San Antonio on the second game of a back to back next week.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> ...This is ridiculous. We have to play San Antonio on the second game of a back to back next week.


You (hopefully) won't hear Avery crying about it though...I just hope it equals out for everyone throughout the season. :sadbanana:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Avery's not going to say anything, but I think it's pretty ridiculous that one team has an advantage because of _scheduling_ in a game that may very well be the deciding factor of who wins the Southwest Division...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Avery's not going to say anything, but I think it's pretty ridiculous that one team has an advantage because of _scheduling_ in a game that may very well be the deciding factor of who wins the Southwest Division...


It's a testament to the competitiveness of the Western Conference that it's so, but I would rather have it this way than these games meaning little.

Let's hope it forges all the traits of a powerhouse. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Before worrying about the Spurs, I think we need to look a little closer to the b2b games coming up that ends in Denver. :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

when we play the suns its going to be awesome to watch that matchup, two of the best teams in the NBA at the moment,,,, the key to this matchup i think will be to make sure Amare doesnt dominate to much in the paint, make sure we guard steve nash 24/7 and dont let him drive, and also to stop boris diaw, because in recent games he has recorded a triple double, and on a couple of occasions, he has got really close to them,, but i think we can win


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tr><td><strong> Jan</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 25</td><td>@ Chicago</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 27</td><td>Sacramento</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 30</td><td>Seattle</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 31</td><td>@ Memphis</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Feb</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 3</td><td>Minnesota</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 7</td><td>Memphis</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 9</td><td>Houston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 11</td><td>@ Philadelphia</td><td>5:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 13</td><td>@ Milwaukee</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 15</td><td>@ Houston</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 22</td><td>Miami</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 24</td><td>Denver</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 26</td><td>Atlanta</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 27</td><td>@ Minnesota</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Mar</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 1</td><td>Cleveland</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 3</td><td>Orlando</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 6</td><td>New Jersey</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 11</td><td>@ L. A. Lakers</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 12</td><td>@ Golden State</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 14</td><td>Phoenix</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 16</td><td>Boston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 18</td><td>@ Detroit</td><td>2:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 20</td><td>@ New York</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 21</td><td>@ Cleveland</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 23</td><td>@ Boston</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 25</td><td>@ Atlanta</td><td>1:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 27</td><td>@ NO/Okla. City</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 28</td><td>Milwaukee</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 30</td><td>New York</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Apr</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 1</td><td>@ Phoenix</td><td>2:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 3</td><td>@ Sacramento</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 6</td><td>@ Denver</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 7</td><td>Portland</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 9</td><td>L. A. Clippers</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 11</td><td>@ Minnesota</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 13</td><td>Utah</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 15</td><td>San Antonio</td><td>12:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 17</td><td>@ Golden State</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 18</td><td>@ Seattle</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr></table>

Looking at the rest of our schedule, where do you think the next REAL challenge comes?

Or.... where would Dallas have a let-down?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Mavs vs HOU Feb 9th
Mavs @ HOU Feb 15th
*I think that these will both be tough games. The Rockets are playing well and gaining confidence with each win. 

*Mavs vs DEN Feb 24th*
Not too conserned about it, but with Melo and AI you never know. 

I'm looking forward to our little 6 game roadie through the eastern conference in March though...

Then of course you have *Apr 1st vs PHX *and *Apr 15th vs SA* which we all know will be great games.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Mavs vs HOU Feb 9th
> Mavs @ HOU Feb 15th
> *I think that these will both be tough games. The Rockets are playing well and gaining confidence with each win.


Still doesn't change the fact that Yao won't be there. Yao dominates the offense on the inside; Deke simply can't do that. To win games, you still need to be able to put up enough points.... I am not too terribly worried about a Yao-less Houston.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Then of course you have *Apr 1st vs PHX *and *Apr 15th vs SA* which we all know will be great games.


Any game with PHX and SAS are big games.

If Dallas can win one more against PHX, it would show the league that lock down defense gets you further than explosive offense.

SAS game at the end either means EVERYTHING or NOTHING. Looking at the the way these two teams are currently playing, I'll say it means nothing right now. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="80%"><tr><td><strong> Jan</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 30</td><td>Seattle</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 31</td><td>@ Memphis</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Feb</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 3</td><td>Minnesota</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 7</td><td>Memphis</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 9</td><td>Houston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 11</td><td>@ Philadelphia</td><td>5:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 13</td><td>@ Milwaukee</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 15</td><td>@ Houston</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 22</td><td>Miami</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 24</td><td>Denver</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 26</td><td>Atlanta</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 27</td><td>@ Minnesota</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Mar</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Thu 1</td><td>Cleveland</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 3</td><td>Orlando</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 6</td><td>New Jersey</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>NBATV</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 11</td><td>@ L. A. Lakers</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 12</td><td>@ Golden State</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 14</td><td>Phoenix</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 16</td><td>Boston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 18</td><td>@ Detroit</td><td>2:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 20</td><td>@ New York</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 21</td><td>@ Cleveland</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 23</td><td>@ Boston</td><td>6:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 25</td><td>@ Atlanta</td><td>1:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 27</td><td>@ NO/Okla. City</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 28</td><td>Milwaukee</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 30</td><td>New York</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td><strong> Apr</strong></td><td><strong>Opponent</strong></td><td><strong>Time*</strong></td><td><strong>Local TV</strong></td><td><strong>National TV</strong></td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 1</td><td>@ Phoenix</td><td>2:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 3</td><td>@ Sacramento</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 6</td><td>@ Denver</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>  Sat 7</td><td>Portland</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Mon 9</td><td>L. A. Clippers</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 11</td><td>@ Minnesota</td><td>7:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Fri 13</td><td>Utah</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Sun 15</td><td>San Antonio</td><td>12:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>ABC</td></tr><tr><td>  Tue 17</td><td>@ Golden State</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr><tr><td>  Wed 18</td><td>@ Seattle</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>--</td><td>--</td></tr></table>

A b2b game set coming up. Seattle and Memphis are two teams capable of scoring a ton of points. It will be a good test on defense and an opportunity to practice on offenese.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just noticed that for the next 2 games, Dallas has a fairly easy schedule, while PHX, SAS, and UTA are spending the next 3 games playing each other! San Antonio even has to play them on b2b games!

LOL... That's tough for the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th ranked Western teams....


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] the upcoming schedule. After tonight, Dallas doesn't play until Saturday. Then after that, the Mavs don't play until Wednesday. They should be rested for a minute.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, this is an ugly month coming up.... 3 b2b sets in a month.

I guess this is why they call this the "home stretch!"


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kinda crowded up here - unsticky time?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

of course!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

D-U-N done. :biggrin:


----------

